# Going rate for horse helpers/mobile livery services?



## Quackers (5 August 2013)

Hey everyone,

I am looking to find a "horsey helper" to do stable duties for my horse through winter. Could anyone give me an idea for going rate for turning out, mucking out etc? I am in Aberdeenshire. Also recomendations of people who do this kind of service would be apperciated.

thanks


----------



## LR2904 (5 August 2013)

Whereabouts in Aberdeenshire are you?


----------



## Quackers (6 August 2013)

to the west of Aberdeen city.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (6 August 2013)

If you are over Deeside direction I strongly recommend Deeside Livery Services, they are impeccable and I am very fussy! they also look after all the other animals (with us that includes cats dogs geese chickens and 47 sheep!) 

Rate is based on time taken plus travel, so finding one local to you is the key, also how many visits a day you need.


----------



## holeymoley (6 August 2013)

I done this briefly last winter while my work was quiet. The lady had 1 horse, 2 ponies and 1 Shetland. However she turned out in the morning and I usually came over in the afternoon. I done 3 days per week. I got £75 for 3days which included mucking out , making Haynets and feeds and bringing in. It was 10minutes down the road from my horse so inc my run with it so wasn't spending too much travelling money.


----------



## holeymoley (6 August 2013)

Oh and it would usually take me about 1hr30 max. Could get it done in 1hr if I was in a hurry.


----------



## Quackers (7 August 2013)

L/A/M - I am outside of the DSL area unfortunately  I am looking for someone who covers Netherley. 


Thanks Holeymoley, its good to have an idea of costs.


----------



## rosie.rooney (19 February 2015)

Netherley in Liverpool?


----------



## Midlifecrisis (20 February 2015)

I have had two looked after for four days at £35 a day for two visits each day - complete care ..mucking out etc but no riding. Central  Scotland.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (20 February 2015)

£10/hour


----------

